# Favorite Sake



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

So what is your favorite brand of Sake and how much does it usually cost? I love Sake, both hot and chilled but am also a cheap SOB.

So I'm looking for some new recommendations. My favorite to date is Fu-Ki Sake at around $8 per 750ml bottle. I haven't had many expensive ones but also know that I prefer the filters versus non-filtered brands

Thanks


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Not Sake, but Fu-Ki Plum Wine is delicious and cheap as dirt.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Kurasawa is my current favorite chilled, filtered. Not sure of the retail cost however.:tu


----------

